# quick question



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

This might sound irrelevant to some people but here it goes anyways.

I was just wondering how Germans perceive Austrians. That is, do germans consider Austrians less or more friendly when dealing with other cultures? Americans for example.

Thanks

Alx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure if this helps, but when I was studying German at university, it was pointed out that the Germans tell "ethnic jokes" primarily about other regions in Germany, not about other countries. It seems to be taken to mean that the Germans don't really assign stereotypes to other nationalities - at least not to the extent some nationalities do.

When I lived in Germany, the only "perception" I was aware of regarding Austrians or the Swiss was the fact that films from Austria and Switzerland were often subtitled in Hochdeutsch, due to the accent/dialect, which can be a little rough to understand.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hard to tell what 'the Germans' think but I haven´t really heard anything negative. Personally, I associate Austria with great hospitality, wonderful cooking, beautiful landscape...

Austria in general is said to be very keen on titles, academical ones and otherwise, so that might come up in an anecdote ("They insisted on addressing me with _Mr. Engineer_ at all times...!") *shrugs* But it´s always said in a very fond kind of tone.

I think we rather like our German speaking neighbours quite a bit, all in all.


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Superb! Thanks both for that. 

Alex


----------

